# Poker Tournament tonight!!!!



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

We host a weekly Poker Tournament every Monday night at the restuarant at Osceola Golf Course. Starts at 7pm. $10 buy in and unlimited rebuys for 1st hour. Plus bonus chips for every dollar spent at the bar. We have food and drink available. Also big screen tv for watching latest sports. 
Everyone is welcome, and it will be a fun time. NO SMOKING INDOORS, but smokers are welcome to smoke outside. Clean place. See yall there... invite ya friends... 
View attachment 494713


View attachment 494721


View attachment 494729


----------



## dude (Apr 21, 2015)

what kinda turnout you usually get?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Anywhere from 14-20 people. .. trying to build it. Last night we had 16 and the pot was $385


----------

